# 1970 Hercules pricing



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Apr 14, 2019)

Considering I live in Minneapolis, a very bike friendly city, what’s a good price for this 1970 Hercules our shop just restored? It’s running new rubber and the generator is functional. I have a ballpark figure in my head but want to get some other opinions. I appreciate it. 

Our shop: #crankychaincycles
https://www.facebook.com/crankychaincycles/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 14, 2019)

I say 175 to maybe 250 on Ebay to a collector closer to 200 on the but then again I am close to Boston where 3 speeds have dropped off the map. Great looking bike nice work and best of luck.


----------



## irideiam (Jun 5, 2019)

$150-$200 in my neck of the woods


----------

